# Strawberries in August



## begreen (Aug 21, 2010)

The strawberries have decided that they finally have enough warmth to get serious. They are producing like gangbusters now. This is in the new garden. The little 10x4 bed is producing about a pint a day. The older bed is producing about a quart a day. These are tri-stars and the berries are perfect and yummy. They should keep putting out heavily for another month unless the weather gets ugly.  The only problem is that we are also getting large crops of raspberries and blackberries at the same time. We picked 6 gallons of blackberries alone yesterday. But the blackberry cobbler at the end of the day made it all worth while. Lots of jam making happening now.


----------



## btuser (Aug 21, 2010)

How do they freeze?


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2010)

Very well, they are nice firm berries. We freeze up a much as we have room for and make jam or munch on the rest. This year we have so many I might try dehydrating some too.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 21, 2010)

BG, those are gorgeous!! Someone get me a bib, please.
June is our strawberry month, but they got here a couple weeks early this year.
We had some in the garden when we bought this place, but my lovely wife "inadvertently" tilled them under the following year. They didn't come back from that, so we let the goats
take over the garden. 
Strawberry pie is good too. I bet you know that.


----------



## fossil (Aug 21, 2010)

You need some Rhubarb to go with those.  Rick


----------



## DiscoInferno (Aug 22, 2010)

Local strawberries came early (june) and were ruined by rain shortly thereafter this year.  But our property was a wild raspberry farm this year, picked several gallons and left many more.  MI peaches and blueberries came early also, and cherries were on time for once.  So we canned peaches and tomatoes plus raspberry, blueberry, sweet cherry, peach, peach-raspberry, and blueberry-raspberry jam.  Not sure when we're going to eat that much toast and bagels though!

I wanted to try raspberry rhubarb, but we never seemed to find any.  Need to plant some.


----------



## Bxpellet (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice looking crop, they look delicious


----------



## gibson (Aug 22, 2010)

Anybody need blueberries?  My wife and kids came home with over 15# last weekend, on a blueberry picking excursion.  I like blueberry pancakes as much as anybody, but this might be too much...


----------



## btuser (Aug 22, 2010)

Pies, baby Pies!  There's a pond in back of my house, and in the center of the pond there is an island that has nothing but pine trees and blueberry bushes.  The kind of bounty where you can't pick a bush clean, but get sick of sitting in the same place so you get up and move.   Blueberries we got, but somehow I keep missing the rasberries.    We've got a strawberry pot that is enough for cereal, but its only the first year.


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2010)

Pies are good, so is blueberry syrup. We make syrup from all our berries. Just can it up and have it on pancakes mid-winter, yum! We also flash freeze blueberries for baking and they can be dehydrated for adding into cereal, muffins, etc. later on. Blueberry jam is one of our favorites and a popular gift.  

Berries are us. This is yesterday's picking. Wish I got a shot of Friday's blackberry haul. It was quite the sight.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Aug 22, 2010)

Are those raspberries in the back row?  They look huge!  Our poor little wild ones seems so inadequate now...


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, they're raspberries. The variety is Autumn Bliss and they have proven to be year after year winners. The berries are large and sweet with a great raspberry flavor and the canes are pretty smooth, no big thorns. We've had them for about 15 years now and they just keep producing. Our blackberries are the same size. Big, sweet and juicy.


----------



## Bobbin (Aug 22, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 24, 2010)

BeGreen, we've grown some of the Tri-stars and really like them. They can bear fruit all summer long. I know, I've been eating some daily along with the raspberries and peaches. We have one peach tree that we are still waiting on. Lots of fruit but slow to ripen. That is good though as we have enough put up already so we'll keep getting enough fruit so I can eat a goodly amount every day and still have some for the neighbors.


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2010)

Lost our peach tree last year :-( , so we've had to buy them. It was too cold when the apricots blossomed, so no fruit there either this year. I planted a nectarine in spring, but it will be a couple years at least before we see some fruit if it makes it.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 24, 2010)

I love what you guys plant this far north.  I met a guy at the mulch pile who grows figs in Syracuse, who knew.  Makes me want to try it too.  As for the strawberries, 38 gallons was about all we could manage in June.  Not sure it is possible to consume too many.


----------



## fossil (Aug 24, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> I love what you guys plant this far north. I met a guy at the mulch pile who grows figs in Syracuse, who knew. Makes me want to try it too. As for the strawberries, 38 gallons was about all we could manage in June. Not sure it is possible to consume too many.



Ya know, this post just struck me as having such a limerick-like lilt and rhythm to it, that I just couldn't help myself.


*I met a man from Syracuse, and I asked him what he grew.

"Figs", said he, "And there's no excuse if you don't grow some too."

So I got some mulch and I took it home and I worked it into the ground.

Then I planted a tree, and when the figs get ripe, I just hope I'm still around.*


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 24, 2010)

If I could be half the artist as thee


----------



## fossil (Aug 24, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> If I could be half the artist as thee



O!, But I'm quite sure thou art, M'lord.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 24, 2010)

my art is limited to a pile o wood, tomatoes and berries.  and God played a good part in all of them this year.


----------

